# Can my female mouse live alone?



## Socks (Oct 13, 2013)

I have three female mice that have lived together for over a year now, Dove, Bambi and Licorice. A few months ago, Dove developed a small tumor and I have been keeping an eye on it. It has now grown to be quite large and I am expecting to have to put her down within the next month, most likely in the next two weeks. Around the same time I first noticed the tumor, Licorice began turning in circles. I took her to the vet and put her on antibiotics. The turning stopped but she developed a respiratory infection. Again I attempted to put her on antibiotics but she became incredibly stressed when I administered the medication, to the point where I could see her heart beating out of her chest.

For the past month or so she has been swelling up around the belly, her size varying each day. Last week I noticed that she had stopped looking bloated and found a tumor/cyst/lump next to her tail on her belly. It has grown quickly and today I found a small tumour behind her jaw. Taking her into the vet would overstress her and it is very likely that she would die from shock.

However, my third mouse, Bambi, has been in relatively good health. She had a slight ear chewing problem that she got over a while ago and other than that she has been quite fine.

My problem now is that I do not know what I should do with Bambi when her cagemates have to be put down. I don't have any other female mice and will be finishing high school next year so I cannot buy any young mice.

Would it be okay for Bambi to live alone or should I see if I can somehow adopt an older female mouse for her to live with?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Normally, mice are happier with companionship, so I would say to try and get her a friend if she starts acting depressed or funny. But sometimes older mice just like to be by themselves. one of my old girls likes to have peace and quiet, so stays separate from my group of younger girls (by choice, she has her own area in the tank topper).

if you are unable to care for new young mice for their entire lives, it might be better to try and adopt an older one off craigslist or from an adoption center, or a retired dam from a breeder. The problem with that is introducing older mice to each other might be stressful, especially if you don't know the new mouse very well. They are already set in their personalities and all that. I'm not saying it won't work out! just that you have to be a bit cautious.

But also take into account your own life and needs. If it doesn't make sense to get Bambi a companion, just hold her a lot and give her extra toys in the cage. She'll be okay.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

My older girls never really liked being around other females unless they were raised up together. I think she'll be fine alone, unless she starts showing signs of depression she should be okay.


----------

